# Pirate Graveyard???



## derekrocks247 (May 29, 2006)

at walmart they had something tht stakes into your lawn or dirt and it had a kind of pirate look it was like a skull/pirate thing tht lookes like it was trying to come out of the grave and for tombstones just get a sheet of strofoam and cut it into some "different" shapes and then spray it with black red ant white and maybe some glow in the dark paint and itll turn out great and you can download pictures of skulls with the bone cross and print it and then cut the image out and use whats left of the paper as a stencil to paint it or check out a local art supply store and they might have halloween themed stencil for a good price and they might be large and u culd spray pain the shapes onto the tombstones


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

I would imagine pirate headstones to be really simple. Maybe just the rounded kind or a cross. Make sure if you go the spray paint route you seal the foam first or the spray paint will eat it.
As far a fence, maybe just chains on stakes around it? The foam chains that madmax showed us all how to do would be perfect. We made them over the weekend, and they look like something from a pirate ship because the sand from the mold sticks to the back side and when you spray paint them it looks like barnicles. Looks really cool. We tried to brush the sand off at first but decided we really liked how they looked once painted.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

A few ideas...

You could make anchors out of pink/blue foam for the gates, then chains connected to posts for the fence itself, MadMax had a nice tutorial for greatstuff chains...

I guess they were only buried at sea if they died at sea, a bunch were hung  too, or should I say hanged? You could hang a dummy and put sign on him "hung by order of the king"

stick a chest halfway into the sand and fillit with Booty ( think mardi-gras beads, plastic coins - dollar store treasure stuff)

a couple cutlasses stuck in the sand maybe a skull on top

Plain wood crosses mostly maybe a few stones but i think maybe pirates didn't have the $ for stones but anyway a few epitaths:

Roger - not so jolly anymore

Blackbeard - after many a close shave, He's finally in the grave (1718)

William Kidd - third times a charm - (note he was hanged 3x the rope broke twice)

Captain Morgan - too much rum and now he's done

Anne Bonny - A pirate, a wife, good with a knife

ok i _really_ have tro get back to work

have fun


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Are you looking for the real thing or Halloween cheese? ( cheese= over the top. example.
skull = normal
skull with eyes, one dangling, brains coming out and a 3 ft tongue dangling in the wind. = Halloween CHEESE! )
I like cheese.....LOL

Tombstones.
Looks like stacked cannonballs.
Looks like a barrel with " Cage-O-Rum. Died from the stuff but sure had fun."
Make one that looks like the center mast. Looking at it in full sail straight on with the 'Jolly Rogers' on the center sail.
Make on that looks like tall treasure chest.
One that looks like a side view of a ship in full sail.
Make old looking normal tombstones with pirate detailing.
One with a ship in full sail
One with a rowboat
One with a caption's hat and peg leg.
One with crossed swords
One with crossed muskets
One with a cannon
One with a skeleton wearing an eye patch and bandanna.

For 'filler' stones make a bunch with the Jolly Rogers


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*ideas...*

Hrere lies Captian Bloke
he gave a shark a poke.
He thought it was dead,
It bit off his head,
and now he is a joke. (I don't really like this last line)


Maybe glue shells, large fish hooks, starfish, ship's wheels to some of the headstones. Paint shells gray or black so their not so cheerful.


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

Last year I did a simple graveyard/stones with pirate groundbreakers
I have a few pictures in my gallery (signature link)


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*epitaphs*

Here lies matey Tom
He really was the best.
He shouldn't have been drinking
Way up in the crow's nest!


Here lies pirate Pete
minus his tooths of gold
If he'd hadn't met a cannon ball
he might have grown quite old.


A nasty pirate is buried here
his name escapes me though
He sank his dingy in a storm
because he couldn not row.


He broke his wooden leg
while walking a wooden plank
but smoking on a powder keg
is what killed Pirate Hank.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey haunters, these are all great ideas...Thanks! I was never into pirates, so I just don't have the creative juices flowing but this gives me a lot of good ideas to work with. I'm in a real time crunch as the event is very early in October and I'll have to make some other props also. I believe the graveyard beach will be one of the stops on a children's scavenger hunt. The hunt part is already being planned by someone. The graveyard scene has got to look professional but not necessarily totally authentic, i.e., has to appeal to kids and adults.

I have made foam tombstones in the past so that's doable, and we have access to pallet wood for cross markers. I like the foam chain tutorial also.

Do you think a hanging gibbet cage with a pirate skelly would be good to put in the graveyard?


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

the cage would be perfect cinders


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm looks like I lost the album with the pirates in it.
Let me try and link them in.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Shikkapow, those props are really great! Did you use that hammock frame for the ship? I have a frame just like that and every time I see it I think of a ship. Might try to do something like you have there for another area of props or in the graveyard if there is enough room. We really do have a huge area to fill with props. I don't have to make everything myself but there is only one other person who will be making stuff. Might be in over my head on this!


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

No I used 1 1/4" (or was it 1 1/2"?) PVC pipe. 
I laid everything out and used elbow joints for the bends, and crosses and T's for the joints.
Screwed them together and then stapled a heavy painters canvas to the pvc frame. It was a two person job no doubt. 

The platform the bucky is standing on I weighed down with about 150 lbs of rocks I had from my garden and then tied small line from the frame of the ship to the platform to add the stability. The "captain" is a full sized Bucky, to give you an idea of the size. If you look at the last picture you can see the PVC pipe fog chiller I had hidden behind the hull to give it the effect that it was floating in a fog bank


----------



## Nephilim (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I think you could get away with graveyard trappings that are reminiscent of New Orleans and other areas like that, especially if you mixed in some voodoo knickknacks with it. Gothic finialed iron fences and boxy above-ground crypts would be right at home for a pirate theme, and easy to make, to boot. Of course, no one would put a graveyard on a beach, so you'll have to put such a thing off of the beach if you can.

Alternatively, you could make a shipwreck on the beach with dead pirates. With a little ingenuity, you could frame out a ship's hull using foam and wood/PVC. Foam paints up really nice to look like wood if you score it to look like boards first. Drape tattered fabric off of it, and you could have something that looks pretty cool.

If you need some inspiration, check out SpookyDad's haunt which has a pirate theme.

Finally, my digital puppet Yorick has a pirate option. Using it would require you to have power down on the beach, and a place to put a computer with a screen. May not be feasible, but you never know.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

on a 'big rig' ship, i think that old nasty worn-out rope (miles of which are on a ship) would be sacrificed for topping a graveyard perimeter fence LONG before they'd give up forged-link chain!!!

(is that comment focusing too much on realism?)


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

hey, instead of a real grave-yard, what about a "pirates last stand"? dead bodies, loot, and blown up wooden bits everywhere. the end of a battle. (and a singing parrot skeleton ((oh, howl!)) perhaps?).


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

well, gurdam-nah-phraps! i guess next time I'll check the date *FIRST* (arghh!)


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

daveo1101 said:


> A few ideas...
> 
> You could make anchors out of pink/blue foam for the gates, then chains connected to posts for the fence itself, MadMax had a nice tutorial for greatstuff chains...
> 
> ...


Pirates this year for us! Used several of your epitaphs--Thanks for posting


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

We did Pirates a few years ago, and did decor both indoors and outdoors. I've added some pics which may give you some ideas As for the graveyard, I made normal shaped headstones but just added pictures of boats etc and added shells and seaweed, there is a pic of one of them


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

How about a skeleton with part of its face ripped off from a kraken's tentacles?


----------

